# nutro dog food...good or bad...???



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

i feed my boy merrick puppy plate....got the info on that food on this forum....i was at pet smart today and they had some nutro dude there..he tried telling me nutro was the best dog food out there.....i know he works for the company but how true is that claim and how does the food rate against merrick????


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you look on the Dog Food Analysis website, Nutro rates as a 2-star (at least last time I looked) and the Merrick formulas rate as 4- and 5-star. That is the most basic way to compare the quality. I wouldn't feed Nutro. I know when I worked at PetCo it was touted as the best brand they carried, basically because it was the most expensive. But that's like saying that a certain turd is shinier than the rest in the bowl. I think Nutro experienced a recall recently, too.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

They appear to be 2 star on the analysis..BUT they had a recall(contaminates in food and something else I don't remember)...gave my dog nasty poo..expensive for what your getting.I was feeding to my other dog and they recalled it and it killed a few pups i believe...My dog never did well on it.But to each there own..I learned to avoid petsmart/petco foods...go to a feed store.You get better brands and alot of times more for your money.THe nutro girl was trying hard to sell me food for Kumho.I do like the Nutro dog desserts as a change up in the kongs and the natural dried fruit treats like cranberry-chicken treat things..


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah..i told him that too..and he said uhhh you might be mistaken..i knew i heard of a recall involving them...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

trutildeath360 said:


> yeah..i told him that too..and he said uhhh you might be mistaken..i knew i heard of a recall involving them...


Do what I do, make your statement, and then just walk away while they are trying to talk, hahahaha.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i recently switched my boy from nutro he did not like the food he would let it sit all day and it made him poo alot i wasnt happy with it since he wasnt and then i learned how to read the ingredients. i am almost finished switching him to blue buffalo wilderness. he loves the food its gone right after i put it down and he only poos like 3 times a day if that many. plus i like the ingredients. i feel bad that i fed him nutro i would not recommend it at all.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

A friend of mine told me not to use Nutro as it is not "clean" (contains grain and addatives).... but Nutro ULTRA is a good choice ???? She said she only feeds her dogs Nutro ULTRA or Wilderness (she and her husband are very much into organic/holistic/chem-free living).... so I trust her ..... but would like to hear what everyone else has to say. I haven't been able to find wilderness anywhere. I would like to keep Dakota as healthy and happy as possible. I am willing to pay the higher price ...... what is everyone here feeding thier babies?????


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Just today we are trying to switch to Innova Adult (green bag) but was feeding them Nutro Ultra at one time. I have six dogs and only one was digesting it properly but then again she can eat anything..lol. For the price of Nutro Ultra..I would go with either Innova, Nature's Variety, Solid Gold, Merrick or any of the 5 star brands depending on what is available in your area. I would not feed my dogs any Nutro product but that is just me.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah..i had my boy on merrick but it was a little to rich for him..he had the run for like a week...i switched to canidae als and he chows it down like he never ate before..his stool is good on it also..i heard they might have been bought by diamond or something...does anyone know how tru that is..?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I know that their formula has changed. I noticed a change from their old stuff in a few of my dogs. My dogs did better on Nature's Recipe than they did on Canidae's new formula but if your dog is doing good a the new formula...I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The way to judge your food is by reading the label and deciding if any of the major ingredients are tolerated by your dog. Some times the breeders will tell you if the line the dog comes from has ever had issues with food allergies.
A breeder I knew told me that her dogs have had a couple dogs develop allergies to chicken. But it could be anything from Corn to wheat or beef or any combination of foods. If the dogs have solid stools and a healthy coat I am of the opinion to do what has been working. Often times we try to do better and end up with other issues. My buddy found out the hard way that his dog was allergic to salmon. He switched from Diamond to a holistic food with salmon as a protein source. The dog swole up and had to be treated in the Emergency Vet with iv benedryl.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Merrick is a good food but like you said it is pretty rich, can cause some of the worst gas ever!

Everyone will have a different opinion on the "best kibble" that is because every dog is different and everyone's financial situation, or food $$ allotment is different. Personally I feel that Orijen is the best of the best, but it is pricey, and if I had alot of dogs I could not afford to feed it. There are other equivalent foods that are cheaper, that is just what works for me as far as kibble goes.

Website:
*Orijen*


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

flutterbyinthewind said:


> A friend of mine told me not to use Nutro as it is not "clean" (contains grain and addatives).... but Nutro ULTRA is a good choice ???? She said she only feeds her dogs Nutro ULTRA or Wilderness (she and her husband are very much into organic/holistic/chem-free living).... so I trust her ..... but would like to hear what everyone else has to say. I haven't been able to find wilderness anywhere. I would like to keep Dakota as healthy and happy as possible. I am willing to pay the higher price ...... what is everyone here feeding thier babies?????


is the wilderness your refering to blue buffalo wilderness? if so, that is what i feed my boy it is expensive 26 lbs for $47 but i get at petsmart if you go on the website Blue Buffalo - Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools you can do a store locator and they have a $5 coupon if you want to try the food. I love blue wilderness it has done wonders for my boy.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Canidae wasn't bought by Diamond. But it appears that Diamond is manufacturing their food for them. Not the end of the world, if your dog is doing well on it. Mine had to get off it after going through 2 bags of the new formula. Other dogs are doing just fine, so stick with it if it works for you.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

well thier is a few types of nutro. Thier is nutro ultra that is like a 4 or 5 star food according to the analysis site. Other than that the step down is a 3 then the others are two stars. Not a bad feed for the price. Just remember thier is always better. Just look at the ingrediants and make sure thier is not a bunch of crap. As long as it is good feed you should be good to go.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

Search for Pet Food Recalls

Nutro still on that list as of late june


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I was feeding nutro natural choices puppy at that time Peanut was having so many problems that the other puppy here that was not eating nutro wasnt having..i didnt know it was the food until i heard about nutro trying to coverup the food recall....thats so much worse then just having the recall. I do not trust nutro at all after this. I changed to blue buffalo wilderness and have been very happy with them no more problems


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Canidae wasn't bought by Diamond. But it appears that Diamond is manufacturing their food for them. Not the end of the world, if your dog is doing well on it. Mine had to get off it after going through 2 bags of the new formula. Other dogs are doing just fine, so stick with it if it works for you.


wasnt diamond involved in that recall a while back...??
he is doing really well on it though.....


----------

